# Belleville Dam Activity



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I've passed the fishing access sign multiple times while going to Forked Run, checked it out one time while the river was high. Does this place seem to produce fish this time of year? Concerning Sauger mostly....? Aside from now, how about in warmer weather? I realize its a river so there will always be fish to be caught here but I suppose I'm asking if this place is a hot spot or have the potential to be? Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## saugerdad (Nov 5, 2010)

yea its a good place to fish.but it isnt the place it was 20 yrs ago before the hydro.when they built the hydro they promissed us fisherman the world and it hasnt been right since.dont get me wrong you can always catch something there in the spring and thats where i do alot of my fishing but anybody that ever fished it before the hydro will tell you it was better.if you like to fish you need to try it this spring you enjoy and yes its a hot spot. as far as fish being caught there this time of year .normally yes but this year has been slow there i did real well there till the first of DEC .hope i have answered every thing for ya


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Thank you. I appreciate your input. I live in Athens right now finishing up my 6th year of school and I'm always looking for new spots. I never really took advantage of the Ohio R. Fished the Hocking many many times. I just figured I should try the big river while I'm down here for a short while longer. I got fishing itch really bad in this transition from hunting to the fishing season. I'd really like to get into some sauger action while they're in their prespawn migration.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Ive caught ALOT of nice Fish there , But usually dont start fishing it till March


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Solid. I like to hear that. Thanks buddy. I don't think I can wait til March though haha.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I dont start fishing till March, Im to busy with the Beagles before that!!! LOL


----------

